# A/D/S AX2 Crossover



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is mine and I need it gone. I'll ship it to any DIYMA member for $30 bucks
That's $10 bucks less than what's advertised on my e-bay listing.

Feel free to ask any questions.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

